

Show HN: Denso - An Instapaper for Video - stuti90
http://getdenso.com/
So I came across this really cool new service that works like Instapaper for video, and thought I'd share it with HN.
Just got my invite today and I've been LOVING it so far. It lets me discover videos, bookmark them and watch offline on my iPad or iPhone. 
(My hour long subway rides without internet aren't painful anymore. Phew)
======
voidfiles
These services have some serious barriers to entry. I created one of these,
<http://wacchen.com>, I think it was the first. When you search for instapaper
for video, the first 2 results mention my app. I am not actively maintaining
my thing anymore because I realized there was going to be a hiccup in any wide
adoption; Youtube. Youtube does not, and probably will never allow people to
download that content. 80% of what most people bookmark are youtube videos.
Sure some sites out there can be scrapped, but at best your business will be
in murky territory. I wrote about this on my blog as well.
[http://alexkessinger.net/2010/11/15/why-instapaper-for-
video...](http://alexkessinger.net/2010/11/15/why-instapaper-for-video-as-an-
ios-app-is-a-long-ways-away/)

Someone is going to crack this nut, but they will need to figure out the
youtube problem.

------
samps
I think this a great idea, and I've recently noticed a number of people doing
things in more or less the same direction. I've been collecting them:

* Deja [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/deja/id417625158?mt=8&uo=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/deja/id417625158?mt=8&uo=4)

* Squrl <http://www.squrl.com/>

* Plizy <http://plizy.com/>

* Showyou <http://showyou.com/>

* Roadshow <http://fetchsoftworks.com/roadshow/>

I even wrote a really simple way to actually use a folder called "Watch Later"
in Instapaper as a video queue (only works for paying Instapaper subscribers):
<http://watchlater.radbox.org/> Mine focuses on trying to automatically
discover HTML5-capable viewers for use on iOS.

Every one is slightly different, and this one looks particularly nice. Thanks
for making it -- I look forward to trying it.

~~~
bravura
Does this service, or any of the competitors, actually scrape the video (like
pinboard.in does with bookmarks) so you can watch it later, even if the site
is taken down?

That's something I would _pay money for_.

~~~
iamclovin
Hey yes we do (including the Big You! ;)

We think we have an interesting twist on the way you can get videos on to your
iOS devices.

We're working really hard polishing up the experience for the user right now,
so we'll be sending out invite codes really soon. Thanks everyone for signing
up.

~~~
voidfiles
The nature of the youtube problem isn't technical. Any hacker can figure out
how to download a youtube video. The problem is policy. You will get thwarted,
shutdown or sued.

You can't build a business on top of subverting youtubes TOS. It won't work.

------
cleverjake
Seems like there is a lot of competition in the field

<http://www.google.com/search?q=instapaper+for+video>

Good luck

------
sahillavingia
Saw you guys when I was in Singapore. I think this could be pretty cool, it's
definitely very pretty already.

~~~
iamclovin
Thanks Sahil, was it at Echelon? I wasn't there during the conference (my
teammates were) but glad you like it :)

------
dolinsky
Watchlr looks to do the same and more. Gregory Schnese gave a really good
presentation at the most recent NYTM event this past Tuesday. You can sign up
at <http://watchlr.com>.

~~~
tommoor
seems to require facebook sign up though?

~~~
dolinsky
Yes, but it's the kind I can appreciate. Instead of a 'hey connect with
facebook and then go through my signup process as well' he's using FBConnect
as the authentication backend.

------
tommoor
Great video, explains the concept clearly.

Best of luck

------
sidwyn
Doesn't YouTube have a Watch Later button?

~~~
satyamag
Yes they do, but Denso allows you to bookmark across a lot more sources and
they also allow you to get your bookmarked videos onto any iOS device using a
custom podcast.

